# A Timid Hello



## MyrtleM (Jan 8, 2017)

Evening all!

I came across this site while looking for writer's tools and tips.  I have an idea for a book which has been eating away at my brain for some time, so I've decided to explore the possibility of putting pen to paper.  I have one major hurdle; I write clinically all day long.  My writing style at work is "just the facts, ma'am, and nothing but the facts".  I am having a difficult time transitioning into fiction/creative writing, so I suppose the best place to start is by doing.  Therefore, with lump in my throat and a numbing fear of hitting the send button on this post, I throw myself at the feet of the uber creative folks on this site for their guidance as I move through this "learning how to write" process.  
I am Myrtle, the timid - and hopefully a future author.  I look forward to meeting all of you through text, stories and growth.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome! We have all sorts here so no need to be shy  I think a journey from fact based writing to narrative will be long and fruitful!


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF Myrtle

It is fantastic to see you here amongst our community. You are correct that the best place to start is by jumping in. You have an idea that's eating away at you so start by listing all the major facts of your plot line as this will establish the basic outline of your story. Then you can build your story and characters.

A little more about our WF. You need to make ten posts before you can post your own work and enter the competitions, valid post are any post in the main threads for example critiquing members writing. We have many members that will give you all the help and guidance that you can stomach. We also have a wide range of groups that you can join such as the new writers group. Where you can find advice and discussions that you might find both helpful and interesting. 

Oh and if you need any help PM me as I am a mentor, if you need a mentor we are the ones in purple.

Jump on in and have fun exploring I look forward to seeing some of your writing.

H.


----------



## CPMurphy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello, MyrtleM. Welcome to a great forum. You will find some very good writers here, you will also find very good storytellers. and the odd very good writer of very good stories. almost all are willing to help nourish your desire to write.  Since I joined my writing skills have improved dramatically. read as many threads as you can and soak in as much of the help given to others to help with your writing. Don't be afraid to ask for opinions and help, you will be surprised at how many people here are willing to offer encouragement and advice.


----------



## wulfAlpha (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi. And welcome! Just wanted to say you may not realize how much an edge your background gives you. You can be as creative as the day is long but if you don't have the ability to write consistently you will end up like me with lots of beginnings and no endings (sadly  I don't even have the excuse of being all that creative. I get distracted so easily!) so good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fantastical (Jan 8, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Ell337 (Jan 9, 2017)

Welcome, 

My advice is simple. Jump in the deep end and write. You can pick a few books on creative writing or you can find a creative writing class, and there are tons of creative writing sites on the web, but at the end of it, you still have to put pen to paper (or fingers to keyboard) and write. So just do it! 

Then be a very very brave Myrtle Mouse and march through the house to your computer and post it somewhere for someone to read and give you feedback. 

The thing to remember about feedback is that it is just opinion. Some of it is good informed opinion, and some of it ... well ... let's ignore that LOL. Getting the most out of critique is a complex process - 

1. you need to be tough enough to accept that it is critique not criticism. Critique is hard work, takes time and effort and is meant to help. Criticism we are all familiar with. Critique you say thank you nicely for. Criticism you boot up the backside. 

2. You will get conflicting advice. Pick what works for you. However if several people say the same thing ... well I'd listen to that. 

3. At the end of it all YOU are the one who has to be happy with what you wrote.


----------



## MyrtleM (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you!  I do look forward to sharing it with you.  
I'll take a look at the new writer's group and try to jump in.

Distraction.  HA!  Another hurdle I must contend with.  
Thank you for your kind words.

Very good advice, indeed.  I like how you say I need to jump into the deep end, and hitting SEND on that first post was exactly that.  And you know what?  I didn't drown!  I had some very lovely people welcome me to the deep end and now it's time to swim to where I can stand once again.
I am looking forward to the critiquing, for I truly understand that's the only way I will improve.  
Thank you for taking the time to share your advice.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2017)

I look forward to seeing you in the new writers bunch group   and a big congrats for not drowning


----------



## JustRob (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Myrtle and welcome. I know that feeling of having a story eating away at your brain. When I discovered such a thing pestering me six years ago I had no idea what to do with it as I had never written any fiction, just long complicated specifications for computer systems. I hadn't ever wanted to be a fiction writer either and still don't really. Anyway, just to get shot of the thing in my head I sat down and wrote an entire novel unaided apart from reading a few guides on the subject. Six years later I'm still wondering whether the conception justified the birth or not or whether it was just an abortion. Anyway, I agree that the best approach is just to pitch in and write initially, but get comments from others on your work before you write too much. Sometimes we get things right without even having to think about them but it's the other things that we get wrong that we need to discover and we can't do that without writing something. You'll find plenty of useful friendly comments on your work here.


----------



## Scrivener123 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,

Myrtle, welcome aboard! A few weeks ago, I remember reading about the author who wrote the story that Arrival is based on. He, apparently, is a slow, methodical writer. Facts play a very important part in his story writing. I'm sure you'll do fine. All the best!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm sure you'll transition quite nicely. = D

Welcome! Once you reach ten posts you can add a profile picture and a signature. Just to bring it up, we have a Mentor Directory and some Writing Contests and Prompts that you might find will interest you.

Cheers!


----------



## CWoodsField (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi! 

You're probably already in the thick of that story that was "eating at your brain" in August, but have you considered writing what you know? The best stories come from writing what you know. If you read a lot of fantasy (I'm taking this as a possibly since you put your name in this fashion - I could be wrong), write that. However, as you're in a clinical field, make your story revolve around that. Make your protagonist or antagonist have a clinical profession. Use THAT as your focus and build on it. The story should flow organically.


----------

